# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Steamed up glass

## Rabbit229

Is they away to prevent glass from steaming over in my frog tank

----------


## Rabbit229

> Is they away to prevent glass from steaming over in my frog tank


No suggestion then!

----------


## Ben

You can try using a small fan like a computer fan and place it on the screen top. This will help circulate the air in your tank.

----------


## Rabbit229

> You can try using a small fan like a computer fan and place it on the screen top. This will help circulate the air in your tank.


Ive got one. Thanks I'll give it a go. Is they any thing I can rub on the class that's none toxic

----------


## Ben

You can use distilled water and a straight razor blade. I also use a plain white (no print) paper towel to wipe off the glass. I know that zoomed makes a terrarium cleaner that they say is non-toxic. I prefer to stick with distilled water since it is cheaper.

----------


## Amy

I would use the fan as suggested (make sure the frogs cannot get anywhere near it and it is secure) or put a vent strip along the top at the front glass.  There will be less condensation there then.

----------

